# Robbed of a Cancellation Fee



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

This weekend, I had a rider cancel on me after I had already driven 5 miles / 15 minutes out to his remote location. I politely called the rider asking if he indeed canceled or if there was an error with the app (hoping to save the fare as I was in such a remote area that I would have to drive _another_ 8 miles back to "civilization"). He was very rude and told me that he cancels trips all of the time, "it's no big deal". Pissed, I calmly wrote the following email to Uber to make sure they were aware of the situation and beg for the $10 cancellation fee:

Aug 02 05:44
Good morning,

My rider for trip #[hidden] just cancelled on me after I drove approximately 5 miles / 15 minutes to his location. I called him to verify that he indeed cancelled or if there was an issue with his app and he said he cancels on trips all of the time and hung up on me.

Please inform him that these cancellations take up the drivers time and keeps us from driving paid trips.

Can you please confirm that I will be receiving the $10 cancellation fee to partially offset my fuel/time? I appreciate your help!

Thank you

Here was the response I received a day later...

Hi,

Happy to clarify Uber's cancellation policy.

Please find below details:

If the rider cancels before 5 minutes, no cancellation fee will apply.
If the rider cancels after 5 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply.
Uber provides each rider a single, free cancellation to become familiar with the way Uber's cancellation fee works. With this, we sent the rider a very direct email regarding the policy and that cancellations may cause a waste of time and gas for their driver.
In this case, this was actually the rider's first cancellation, so the fee was waived. Sorry about that.

All cancellation fees are automatically applied by the system, so you do not need to take any extra steps. Be sure to hit 'Arriving Now' to alert the rider you are arriving. Please be aware of this policy for the future in case you have questions about other canceled trips with $0 fares. For a quick reminder on how to cancel trips, please use this link: http://t.uber.com/cancellation. Thank you for partnering with Uber!

Best,
Shane
Uber Support
More answers here: http://t.uber.com/faq
uber.com  | facebook.com/uber | @uber


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Does he also create new accounts all the time? Cabbie maybe?


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Maybe. His name is "Santiago" and he requested a ride from 48 Hillside Ave in Winthrop, MA
My advice would be to avoid accepting any ride requests from that address. He's 6 miles from Logan


----------

